# Deutschlandkarte



## 07alex07 (8. Dez 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich will eine Deutschlandkarte auf eine Seite machen, man soll über die Karte fahren könne und bei jedem Bundesland wird ein anderer Link angezeigt. Vllt auch noch dass das Bundesland eine andere Farbe erhält beim drüberfahren.

Weiß einer wie man das machen kann?


----------



## Evil-Devil (8. Dez 2011)

Imagemap heißt das Zauberwort.


----------



## 07alex07 (8. Dez 2011)

gibt es irgendwo ein beispiel wie es sein könnte?


----------



## Evil-Devil (8. Dez 2011)

Hast du dir schon angeschaut wie eine Imagemap funktioniert? Dafür gibt es sehr viele Beispiele. Zb. bei SelfHTML.


----------



## HimBromBeere (10. Jan 2012)

Deine Karte baust du als SVG-Objekt, drüber legst du dann die bereits erwähnte ImageMap (siehst etwa so aus <area href="..." onclick="..." />


----------

